# Stringer and Decking advice



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Here is where I am at in my project. http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1343698980

My plan currently is to replace the stringers and and build a new deck and fabricate casting decks/storage fore and aft. My idea is to build the stringer framework, boxing in the framing. I want to bring up the stringers level to have the decking rest on the top of the stingers. It wasn't built this way. The deck kind of floated. I would like to fill the voids that I create with pour in foam. One of my questions, is should I get rid of the foam floatation chambers along the sides and work from the bare hull? The foam is dry. If I were to do this, would my casting decks provide enough support for the gunnels? Also, what sort of bilge set up would be best? Stringer materials? Marine plywood? Type, thickness? I have lots more questions, but let's start there. LOL 

Thanks!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is my experience. Everyone wants to put the foam under the floor and tear it out of the sides. Not a good idea. In the sun the floor gets hot and the hull is cooled by the water - condensation and nowhere to go. 

When people team foam out that is under the floor, everytime it is soaked. The foam in the sides is dry. Just as in your case. But here is the safety point. If you only have foam in the floor and you take on water and it fillus up the boat will flip. Leave it in the sides and it will remain upright.

As for materials, read the other builds to find out what others used and how the builds came out. Research the products you learn about and then buy what you are will to spend. Tons of info on here.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Here is my experience.  Everyone wants to put the foam under the floor and tear it out of the sides.  Not a good idea.  In the sun the floor gets hot and the hull is cooled by the water - condensation and nowhere to go.
> 
> When people team foam out that is under the floor, everytime it is soaked.  The foam in the sides is dry.  Just as in your case.  But here is the safety point.  If you only have foam in the floor and you take on water and it fillus up the boat will flip.  Leave it in the sides and it will remain upright.
> 
> As for materials, read the other builds to find out what others used and how the builds came out.  Research the products you learn about and then buy what you are will to spend.  Tons of info on here.



water gets into the hull via any possible entry point,along with condensation.hull to deck joints,fitting/hardware will seep water,when installed improperly,"waterproof deck plates" - these are usually far from that - all of these and others will bring water into the hull.

foam on sides - it's dry,yup ? simple physics "gravity" keeps it dry...foam on the bottom - wet,from what i've explained...

wood: think about the moistue in the hull ? wow ! what happens to wood,if it's not sealed in epoxy ? FULLY SEALED ? it rots,plywood coated in polyester resins,it WILL rot - not waterproof !

common sense will tell us,what's a better choice,as far as a material is concerned...


----------

